# 2 Bachmann Annie Questions



## TJH (Dec 27, 2007)

First up: is there an easy way to mount a functional front coupler? I've got the pilot off mine and am looking at a couple different options but nothing is jumping out as the best way to do it.

Second: Just noticed that one of the steps is missing off my pilot. No idea where it went or how it came off (the remaining one seems pretty securely fastened and this one popped off, not broke off). Any suggestions on how to go about procuring one? Thanks. 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

TJH;

Kadee's conversion chart states that the 901 & 903 coupler sets will work. These are also used for the LGB Mogul. I have never owned an Annie, but I have used the same Kadee set on an Indy.










You may have to do some minor cutting to fit this coupler, but I don't recall that it was too bad.

Yours,
David Meashey


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

is there an easy way to mount a functional front coupler? 
I just looked at my box of ten-wheeler parts to confirm my recollection that the front non-working coupler is not moulded into the pilot. 

I don't know what you define as 'easy' but I do recall removing the dummy and installing a new, working coupler. I think the shaft needed a bit of whittlin' to make it swing, and there was no way to include a center spring - but it worked.
However, most of my stock uses body-mount couplers which are the right height. If your couplers are the old Bachmann truck-mounted things, you'll need one of the couplers off the new 'Spectrum' rolling stock that have a jogged shaft to set the coupler lower. I've probably got one somewhere - PM me if you want it.


----------



## TJH (Dec 27, 2007)

My couplers are all Kadee or LGB knuckle couplers. I really only want this coupler for double heading the locomotive, not pulling cars or switching. I had gotten the 791 Mogul coupler set (which is the old style) and the pocket for the front coupler will not fit. The opening in the pilot is too small. If I cut off the "wings" that stick out on either side of the pocket it fits, but then there's no way to attach it to the front frame of the locomotive.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I really only want this coupler for double heading the locomotive 
Mine was for essentially the same purpose. I used to act as 'pusher' on the RGSEast to get the big stuff up the hill. I did manage a double header (see below) with my live steamer once - two totally different r/c rigs made it quite a performance! Haven't tried it since. 










There are lots of couplers that will fit and mate with other couplers. I used the USATrains couplers and I may have trimmed the shaft and drilled a new hole to make it fit the box. 

On the Ruby #5 thread there is mention of an offset-shank Kaydee - that might be an option if you need a different height.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

The biggest problem with mounting a functional coupler on the pilot of a Bachmann 10-Wheeler is not actually mounting a functioning coupler as this is fairly straightforward. The real problem is the horrendous swing of the pilot in curves! The Annie's pilot swings _wide! _Unless you are running at least 5ft. radius curves you are going to have derailments! I have yet to see a workable arangement that also looks good for this situation! I double-head my Annie with my Connie all the time and it works down to 4ft. radius curves without a problem _provided that the Annie is in front!_ I do not know what the minimum radius would be that would still allow for this type of double-heading.


----------



## TJH (Dec 27, 2007)

Posted By Steve Stockham on 14 Jun 2012 09:00 AM 
The biggest problem with mounting a functional coupler on the pilot of a Bachmann 10-Wheeler is not actually mounting a functioning coupler as this is fairly straightforward. The real problem is the horrendous swing of the pilot in curves! The Annie's pilot swings _wide! _Unless you are running at least 5ft. radius curves you are going to have derailments! I have yet to see a workable arangement that also looks good for this situation! I double-head my Annie with my Connie all the time and it works down to 4ft. radius curves without a problem _provided that the Annie is in front!_ I do not know what the minimum radius would be that would still allow for this type of double-heading.










The curves may be an issue. Our secondary line has LGB R1 (about 2ft radius) turns and the mainline has LGB R2 (about 2.5 ft radius). Sounds like any double headers with the Annie would have to have it in front which means a front coupler is of no use anyway







.

BTW Steve both of those locos look great in that Rio Grande livery. What did you do to them besides the paint and decals? Got any more pics?


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah, I changed the stack on the Annie with an Accucraft C-19 and added classification lamps to both engines (extremely easy and _boy_ does it really up the detailing!) I changed the number boards to the rectangular D&RGW style, fabricated a proper drawbar for the Annie and added a footplate (an extra from the Connie) I added the visor to the headlamp on the Annie and added a real coal load on top of that "painted wet oatmeal" coal load that the Annie still had. I added coal bin boards to the tender of the Connie and an Accucraft C-16 tank (in retrospect, I should have used the C-19 tank.) The spark arrestors are from Accucraft. The Annie's came with the C-19 stack and the Connie's is a K-27. Both engines have RCS battery operation with Sierra Digital Sound systems installed. 
Here are a couple of other shots:










Here's the Connie with my K-27. The Connie is sporting an Accucraft C&S #60 snowplow which actually works rather well!


----------

